# 2001 GMC sierra plow mount



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi folks, I've got a 7.5 foot western unimount on a 1988 gmc truck, 1/2 ton. Its toast. I want to swap the plow over to our 2001 gmc 1/2 ton 4x4, but I know its a different mount. My question is how much would this mount cost me to buy and get installed with the wiring and everything? I know lots of people jerry rig different mounts but I'm not a skilled welder and dont want that. Thanks.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

I would post in the forsale/wanted forum that you have that mount and would like to trade it for the one you need. The one you have are getting hard to come by.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Ebay since they are no longer made. You could also go to a welding shop and have one built to fit the truck


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

While these mounts are no longer produced by Western complete, there's still dealer stock out there. Cost is around $425-$475. Just have to check around.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You can also build it out of parts While DD does not support the uni mount with complete kits they do sell mount parts. So you can still buy all the black iron from western. Of course you are building a mount from the parts department so it costs more then a complete mount. Did one for a 98 chevy 4x4 last week. The price for all the parts including the Hardware/parts bag was almost $800, it is $600 and change for just the black iron plus freight

Savvy dealers are realizing this and some are jacking the prices of "new" old inventory accordingly.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the help, but just to clarify is everybody saying they dont make Unimount mounts anymore? Or dont make mounts for the 2001? Also, could all the wiring harness that works fine be transfered to the 2001 too saving me money? Thanks again.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

sven_502;621789 said:


> Thanks for the help, but just to clarify is everybody saying they dont make Unimount mounts anymore? Or dont make mounts for the 2001? Also, could all the wiring harness that works fine be transfered to the 2001 too saving me money? Thanks again.


Yes they made Unimounts for your '01. But the Unimount series mounts have been out of production from Western for several years now so they're tough to find new for popular applications, although they can still be purchased by buying *each and every individual component* that makes up the mount...at a considerable expense.

Or search dealer inventory for new, or classified ads for used....they're still out there.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

We just got quoted by the western dealer near us (evergreen farm and garden) 2 grand. I wasnt the one that phoned my dad did, but I have a feeling this is becuase of the piecing together the unimount frame. 2 grand is BS though because I could only sell the plow for half that. The people at that place are con artists anyway.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

sven_502;631110 said:


> We just got quoted by the western dealer near us (evergreen farm and garden) 2 grand. I wasnt the one that phoned my dad did, but I have a feeling this is becuase of the piecing together the unimount frame. 2 grand is BS though because I could only sell the plow for half that. The people at that place are con artists anyway.


They could be pricing a ultra-mount vehicle mount and a unimount conversion. The problem and what will drive up the cost would be the headlight wiring. Your wiring is not easily adaptable so they need to convert you over to the iso-module system possibly including new headlights as well.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

I didnt even know they made unimount conversions for ultramount plows that seems like a waste of time. My neighbor was telling me it should be around 5-700 bucks for the plow mount and another 6-7 in labour hours max, which'd be 1400 max. Also are you saying the 2001 GMs need a different wiring harness than the 88? The 2001 has no harness installed on it, nothing, I do have whatever wires for the plow on the 88 but its clearly a slapjob wiring harness, the lights are wired to a seperate switch they arent automatic.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

sven_502;631258 said:


> I didnt even know they made unimount conversions for ultramount plows that seems like a waste of time.
> 
> They make a conversion kit to change the ultramount vehicle mount so it will accept a uni-mount plow.
> 
> ...


Well they would be of any use to you anyway so no loss. The only parts that you could use are the control, power cable and 12 volt motor sol. ( which I'd throw away and replace automatically)

If you go to the western website and use the Ematch it will tell you what you need harness wise.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

damn this. I just looked and in the western quick match thing you told me to look at, it says that our 2001 sierra either has a 3600 or 3975 front axle, and the lighter one will only take the wussy personal plow, you need the 3975 one for the 7'6 midweight ultramount which would be equivelent to my unimount. Also I would need 350 lb ballast but I wouldve been putting that anyway. I'll have to wait until our truck comes back from the shop to see if its the heavy front end or not which I doubt. F*** half ton trucks I want a 3/4 ton. Thank you for your continuous help though.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

sven_502;631361 said:


> 7'6 midweight ultramount which would be equivelent to my unimount. .


Your Unimount is no Midweight, even Jenny Craig couldn't shave enough weight off that plow to be a good match for you truck.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

oh, I assumed snce there was no just 7'6 ultramount that the ultramount 7'6 midweight was the 7.6 unimount equivelent. You are right though the 7'6 unimount i have is no lightweight it is one heavy thing to move, it sinks the front of the 88 sierra so bad. Like bad as in it wont move in two wheel drive with no weight in the back.


----------

